# Following eyes help



## Sinbane (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm looking for materials for custom-shaped following eyes. Any ideas?


----------



## Karimah (Aug 8, 2010)

I did it the extremely (if not almost painfully) cheap way. I used some well-placed poster board (kind of thick white paper) behind pre-cut foam that was cut into the eye shape that I so desired. I colored the eyes myself and replaced the pupil with mesh so that I could see.

Here's how it came out:















The effect is only so strong due to personal preference but if I had set the paper further in it would have been stronger.

Now if you have more money than poor broke me, you can try a number of ways such as what this guy does here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEl_ur6Jkhc Now his method includes round eyes and it would be a bit hard to manipulate the shape.

And if you have WAY more money than me you can go for some glass eyes XD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gmELt89c0I Although I assume those would prove to be more difficult to get the proper materials for.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 8, 2010)

Mine are made of construction paper and fabric. I made a ring of construction paper around the eyes and put fabric on the inside. The trick is to glue the fabric eye to the back of the construction paper. I wish I had pictures to show you. > . <


----------



## Deo (Aug 9, 2010)

http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/4016210.html
Read the whole post, tutorials in the comments
and here>
http://www.livejournal.com/tools/memories.bml?user=fursuit&keyword=Eyes&filter=all


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

Not really sure I understand the importance of these eyes. Can someone tell me that?


----------



## Deo (Aug 9, 2010)

Karimah said:


> And if you have WAY more money than me you can go for some glass eyes XD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gmELt89c0I Although I assume those would prove to be more difficult to get the proper materials for.



If you're the one who paints the glass for the eyes though any small flaw gets magnified. It's a nightmare.


----------



## Karimah (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Not really sure I understand the importance of these eyes. Can someone tell me that?


 
I just found them to be really nifty :3 I loved watching videos and  looking at pictures where the eyes were looking at or following the  camera. For my character they were important because there's a scene  where she looks out of the corner of her eye and I wanted to replicate  that.



Deovacuus said:


> If you're the one who paints the glass for the eyes though any small flaw gets magnified. It's a nightmare.


 
I never thought of that, that would seriously suck >.< A job for precise work, it would seem.


----------



## Ataraxis (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari, follow-me-eyes create the illusion of eye contact, which can make interaction with the fursuiter feel more natural.

OP, I've just finished helping a friend make a mask using the tutorial in the first link posted by Karimah, and I was rather pleased with the effect. Granted, the mask I was working on uses the tear-ducts for vision, so I can't attest to the visibility you could get through the pupils. Still, the only materials are a $5 paint pallet, so the eyes are pretty forgiving in the financial sense. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## Foxxpaw (Aug 9, 2010)

If you've the money, I would have to say, Cast them, or pick up a glass set. If not, go with the usual card-stock and mesh. It really depends on what you want to do.

NOTE: If you DO cast them yourself, use a clear casting epoxy or clear casting resin. Either will work. An air brush is also very nice to have if you're painting them yourself. Also, if you're afraid of the paint being chipped or damaged, (And yes it may happen and is VERY noticeable with follow-me eyes), get yourself an acrylic spray and use that to coat the painted side. It'll help protect the paint


----------



## Glitch (Aug 9, 2010)

Foxxpaw said:


> If you've the money, I would have to say, Cast them, or pick up a glass set. If not, go with the usual *card-stock* and mesh. It really depends on what you want to do.
> 
> NOTE: If you DO cast them yourself, use a clear casting epoxy or clear casting resin. Either will work. An air brush is also very nice to have if you're painting them yourself. Also, if you're afraid of the paint being chipped or damaged, (And yes it may happen and is VERY noticeable with follow-me eyes), get yourself an acrylic spray and use that to coat the painted side. It'll help protect the paint



NO NO NO NO NO.
For the love of Axis, do not use PAPER on a fursuit.  Especially not on the head!
You're going to sweat.  A lot.
Need I explain what happens with paper + moisture?


----------



## Foxxpaw (Aug 9, 2010)

Glitch said:


> NO NO NO NO NO.
> For the love of Axis, do not use PAPER on a fursuit.  Especially not on the head!
> You're going to sweat.  A lot.
> Need I explain what happens with paper + moisture?


 
I would assume that one would have enough sense not to put the card stock that close? I 'unno, maybe maybe not.


----------



## Deo (Aug 9, 2010)

Foxxpaw said:


> I would assume that one would have enough sense not to put the card stock that close? I 'unno, maybe maybe not.


 
I would assume that one would have the sense not to use shit materials. 

That would include: super glue (fumes), duct tapt (fumes and moisture problems), cardboard (moisture problems), any other paper based product even coated poster board (moisture problems), floral foam (like asbestos but cheaper), and so many many more. Use tried and true methods for your fursuit and don't use these because you cheap out or it'll melt/fall apart/become a mold hazard/health hazard/confunk/nasty nast suit.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 11, 2010)

Eitther clear bouncy-balls (Which are chap, but requires a delicate hand to cut them into two), or Mesh.



Foxxpaw said:


> I would assume that one would have enough sense not to put the card stock that close? I 'unno, maybe maybe not.



The paper mixed with heat and bodily fluids (Sweat) will cause the paper to discolor and warp. Even if the paper is not close to your face, moisture will still build up and the end result will result in the person throwing out their eyes


----------



## Glitch (Aug 11, 2010)

Foxxpaw said:


> I would assume that one would have enough sense not to put the card stock that close? I 'unno, maybe maybe not.


 
I would assume that one would have enough sense to not cheap out on a fursuit.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I would assume that one would have enough sense to not cheap out on a fursuit.


 
If people want to cut corners and not inspect other alternatives that are affordable and more durable, you would get something of Dollar store quality.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 11, 2010)

Foxxpaw said:


> I would assume that one would have enough sense not to put the card stock that close? I 'unno, maybe maybe not.


 
Never make that suggestion again. It's silly and foolish. You don't use paper for your eyes, end of story. Not if you want something that is going to be durable.

The cheapest I can think of that doesn't sacrifice durability is taking fun foam to make a tube, glue the ends together with hotglue, and then mix paints to paint your eyes onto white mesh that has holes big enough to not be a perspiration net.

Hot glue the eye to the fun foam tube and you have something you can plant into the eye sockets of the head. At it's basic that is cheap and easy to do. You can also put on something like a cap to deepen the tunnel look to deepen the appearance of eyes following you around. That again can be made out of fun foam, or even correct color scrap leather.

The effect can be thus with creativity: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2628256/
another example: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2070379/
and another: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1898097/

EDIT: As to what Kamirah said, about glass eyes. You can order Taxidermy glass eyes. When Zeke and I dabble in glass eyes we order them from: http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/category/glass-eyes
They can and will make custom eyes, and the eyes come in different sizes.
This is ooold early work Zeke and I did but it shows off the potential of glass eyes nicely: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1718749/

EDIT: Another option is to get correct size magnify glass lens. Use some white fun foam, place your lens over to trace it out, and then paint on your eye. Then you can cut that out, and hot glue the fun foam once the paint is dry to the clean lens by putting glue around the edges. Then you can get fancy with what you do afterward. The magnify lens when done correctly with a good under layer can give you a "Follow me effect". We did an experiment early on that worked well with this but we never took a picture because we discarded the eyes for something else.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> You don't use paper for your eyes, end of story.



You don't use paper for _Anything whatsoever to do with your fursuit._

Unless you want a strained, melted costume in a few wears.



LOL, paper. That's almost as bad as Ducktape. Granite I would recommend paper over the ducktape any day. Lest paper wont possibly kill you...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 11, 2010)

Jesie said:


> You don't use paper for _Anything whatsoever to do with your fursuit._
> 
> Unless you want a strained, melted costume in a few wears.
> 
> ...


 
I use paper for making patterns. Such as if I get a hand trace but I need to shape it a little to get something more desirable as a pattern. Or to make a pattern for a tail. It allows me to draw things out several times and tweak it till I get something I like for what is being done.

That's all it gets used for. I understand that people want to cut corners but, that's kind of how horrors get made.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Aug 12, 2010)

You could always use the foamies, buckram, and felt rout for the eyes. The materials are cheaper then glass, and casting, and in my opinion grant more room for vision.


----------



## Sinbane (Aug 16, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Never make that suggestion again. It's silly and foolish. You don't use paper for your eyes, end of story. Not if you want something that is going to be durable.
> 
> The cheapest I can think of that doesn't sacrifice durability is taking fun foam to make a tube, glue the ends together with hotglue, and then mix paints to paint your eyes onto white mesh that has holes big enough to not be a perspiration net.
> 
> ...


 

The eyes on my head arn't gonna be that round though, will the follow effect not work then?


----------



## Bir (Aug 16, 2010)

Buy those fish tank shiny pebble things in the color you need them, and paint a pupil on the rounded side with paint. Put the flat surface toward the outside of the mask.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 16, 2010)

Really? I use that technique with stuffed animals, only I paint the flat side. I also recommend getting clear ones and just painting the entire thing. Yes, you could get colored gems to skip a step, but they'll be black when set against the dark backdrop of the inside of your mask. painting it all makes sure all the color you want will stand out. And plus, clear is easer to find.

This would work for a mask, but you'll need to make tear duct vision, as once you paint the gems you wont be able to see out of them.


----------



## Bir (Aug 16, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Really? I use that technique with stuffed animals, only I paint the flat side..
> 
> This would work for a mask, but you'll need to make tear duct vision, as once you paint the gems you wont be able to see out of them.


 
xD I actually haven't tried it myself, but I've seen a tutorial with it. : 3 Someone actually made the little pebble thing, but I think it'd be cheaper to just buy it than to buy the cast-mold stuff. 

It also said to glue two of the pebbles together, but that's if you must have the front of the eye rounded. It was a taxidermy eye tutorial. It had nothing to do with fursuits. xD


----------



## Jesie (Aug 16, 2010)

The reason people often make cast molds is because they can't find pebbles that large. It would look funny to have a full sized head and teeny tinny eyes.

I use the tops of slushy cups. They are the perfect shape and already have a pre-cut hole in the center for the pupil.


----------



## Bir (Aug 16, 2010)

Jesie said:


> The reason people often make cast molds is because they can't find pebbles that large. It would look funny to have a full sized head and teeny tinny eyes.
> 
> I use the tops of slushy cups. They are the perfect shape and already have a pre-cut hole in the center for the pupil.


 
Hey, that's a pretty cool idea. And yeah, it would look funny. I have seen larger ones, but they certainly aren't everywhere. I was in Walmart today trying to figure out ideas for a mask and victorian style stuff, and I found some larger egg-shaped pebbles. 

I would personally use the smaller ones though, because to me, the larger the black area around my eyes and the tinier my eyes are the more wild-looking it will look. Obviously that's my own opinion, though. I don't like whites in the eyes, so I only include the small round colored area.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, but most masks are cartoony, and would look wrong if they had suck small, none white eyes.

I have seen realistic masks that have small more realistic eyes. Like beetlecat. Come to think of it, I think she does use those pebbles for her eyes...


----------



## Bir (Aug 16, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Yeah, but most masks are cartoony, and would look wrong if they had suck small, none white eyes.
> 
> I have seen realistic masks that have small more realistic eyes. Like beetlecat. Come to think of it, I think she does use those pebbles for her eyes...


 
Probably. I love her fursuits. They're gorgeous, and are the perfect "Wild" look that I would buy, if I could afford it. XP And it seems nobody will trade a fursuit head for a tail. xD


----------



## Jesie (Aug 16, 2010)

No. Sadly a tail is not worth a head with that kinda detail. Have you ever watched her work on them? All those hours... and that detail.


----------



## Bir (Aug 16, 2010)

Jesie said:


> No. Sadly a tail is not worth a head with that kinda detail. Have you ever watched her work on them? All those hours... and that detail.


 

Definitely. Not even fifty of my tails could equal the quality of her suits. I'm just saddened by that fact, is all. Because I lack every single kind of foaming and fabric skill, I simply have to save up or make my own.... strange, strange head.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 16, 2010)

I can't do realistic. Not like that at lest. My head making skills are still...developing.

My second gator head's been the best one so far. And I've only made 3 in all...


----------



## Bir (Aug 16, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I can't do realistic. Not like that at lest. My head making skills are still...developing.
> 
> My second gator head's been the best one so far. And I've only made 3 in all...


 

You're very good at sculpting and making things proportionate. Always something I lacked. *Remembers my mermaid with tiny arms* XP

I especially envy this one. It's crisp, to the point, and the jaw isn't tiny and broken-looking: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3701239/


----------



## Jesie (Aug 16, 2010)

she's my pride and joy. *tear*


----------



## Bir (Aug 16, 2010)

Jesie said:


> she's my pride and joy. *tear*


 

The best thing about it is that you extended the jaw back to the jowls (Sp?), so even though it's cartoony it doesn't feel "drawn." It's as if nature had to create a working, real jaw for a cartoon, that'd be it.

xD 

Sorry. Jaws bother me on most fursuits. That's the first thing I always notice, is if it has more cheek than jaw.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 17, 2010)

I've seen sine pretty funny lookin' jaws from Don't Hug Cacti.

God knows I don't mean to bring them down, they can make suits 100 times the worth and quality of anything I can chug out, but some of them have Joker like smiles.. it's creepy.


----------

